# 1SIKZ31 *Pictures of my Z31*



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

What you guys think?
This is BEFORE CAR WASH AND CLEAN UP, car has been without a wash for 2 MONTHS, I just got it out of the shop.
Tomorrow more daylight pics and details.
Mods:
2.5 inch Full CrushBent Exhaust
Electric Fan
Custom Intake (shown in pics, throttle response improved DRAMATICALLY)
EGR Block off
AC Removed Completely
Just small bolts ons here and there...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd say all your pictures are red X's


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> 2.5 inch Full CrushBent Exhaust
> 
> EGR Block off


I hope you didn't pay much for that exhaust. Lotta restrictions in a crush bent pipe, you couldn't pay me to put one of those on any car I owned. 

And why do people think that blocking off the EGR is going to increase power? The EGR is only active at part throttle cruise. It is closed at idle and at WOT. Complete waste of time to do a mod like this, and it makes the car emissions illegal in any state with either a visual inspection or any sort of emissions standards.

Nice going.  You've made it even more worthless.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Nice going.  You've made it even more worthless.


BWHAHAHAHAHA

and wouldn't getting a 2.5" crush bent exhaust cancel out the benefits of having a 2.5" exhaust? at least a little bit?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> and wouldn't getting a 2.5" crush bent exhaust cancel out the benefits of having a 2.5" exhaust? at least a little bit?


Yeah, wouldn't be much better than stock at that point. Maybe he got a 5" tip to go on it......... :woowoo:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yeah, wouldn't be much better than stock at that point. Maybe he got a 5" tip to go on it......... :woowoo:



no actaully its a 4"..........i'm serious


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Im happy with her.
And she sounds sick as hell.
I love this car without even thinking about it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

BoBakTXL said:


> Im happy with her.
> And she sounds sick as hell.
> I love this car without even thinking about it.


you did see that we proved your exhaust to be the equivilent of stock right?


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> you did see that we proved your exhaust to be the equivilent of stock right?



Leave the guy alone. He's happy with his car. Besides, this isn't the "Who has the baddest Z" forum. While his list of "mods" doesnt include anything that yields greater horsepower, there's no need to flame the guy. If you want to be a know-it-all go to www.z31.com Otherwise get your head out of your ass. :loser:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

whoa there don't jump into the big boy pants too soon now...


I don't think you quite know what all has gone on with this car and it's troubles and prospective modifications (EX: fog machine inside the car)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

lostmenoggin said:


> Leave the guy alone. He's happy with his car. Besides, this isn't the "Who has the baddest Z" forum. While his list of "mods" doesnt include anything that yields greater horsepower, there's no need to flame the guy. If you want to be a know-it-all go to www.z31.com Otherwise get your head out of your ass. :loser:


I might suggest you watch your step around here with that attitude and language.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lostmenoggin said:


> Leave the guy alone. He's happy with his car. Besides, this isn't the "Who has the baddest Z" forum. While his list of "mods" doesnt include anything that yields greater horsepower, there's no need to flame the guy. If you want to be a know-it-all go to www.z31.com Otherwise get your head out of your ass. :loser:


haha dude bobak is a good friend of mine so stfu, lol hes knows i'm just messing with him lol, he comes to me for advice, so i'm aloud to give hima hard time (and yes i was against every thing he did


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

*.*

Damn, chill. I just thought I was stickin up for somebody. Is that so bad? Sorry if I offended anyone... Yea, I read some other posts after I posted that and saw some questionable "mods"... like that hoodscoop right on the front of the hood? I mean, to each his own, I guess. But anyways, had I known about your prior friendship with that guy I wouldn't have posted that. I just saw some guy and his car getting made fun of and I didn't think it was very cool. Anyways, I apologize and if we could just forget about it that'd be extra special.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lostmenoggin said:


> Damn, chill. I just thought I was stickin up for somebody. Is that so bad? Sorry if I offended anyone... Yea, I read some other posts after I posted that and saw some questionable "mods"... like that hoodscoop right on the front of the hood? I mean, to each his own, I guess. But anyways, had I known about your prior friendship with that guy I wouldn't have posted that. I just saw some guy and his car getting made fun of and I didn't think it was very cool. Anyways, I apologize and if we could just forget about it that'd be extra special.


awww u like being special? how cute :thumbup: jsut playing :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

for the record. i love my 2" crush bend exhaust....and i did get some gain from it, whether it be actual WHP or just seat of the pants gain....its still a gain.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

My exhaust made an AMAZING diffrence.

As a matter of fact, I went from beating my friends V6 camaro by 6 CARS, which I used to lose to him by 1 car.... so... a 7 car diffrence is AMAZING.

And blocking off EGR now makes my car backfire I guess you could say up to the point where its just plain out amazing.

Can anyone upload 2 10mb videos for me?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

BoBakTXL said:


> My exhaust made an AMAZING diffrence.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I went from beating my friends V6 camaro by 6 CARS, which I used to lose to him by 1 car.... so... a 7 car diffrence is AMAZING.
> 
> ...


NO RACING STORIES


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> And blocking off EGR now makes my car backfire I guess you could say up to the point where its just plain out amazing.


You're right, that is amazing......  Please go away. And no racing stories. You can get banned for that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What years Camaro does your friend have. Since the 3.8 has the same Hp as the turbo 300ZX, and the car weighs better than 100 lbs less, I'd say that maybe your friend is a moron that can't drive. Or maybe you lie. A video is worthless at this point, since you probably set it up for you to win on camera so that you could say "Hey lookie at me"..... :loser: Please take yourself, your worthless car and your riceboy antics and leave my forum.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> for the record. i love my 2" crush bend exhaust....and i did get some gain from it, whether it be actual WHP or just seat of the pants gain....its still a gain.


2" is stock size, as I recall.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> fo whether it be actual WHP or just seat of the pants gain....its still a gain.


No it is not. That is ridiculous; you could imagine a gain and you could of actually lost power. In fact I can promise you that you lost power.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> No it is not. That is ridiculous; you could imagine a gain and you could of actually lost power. In fact I can promise you that you lost power.


With the restricted exhaust, he might have actually gained a touch of low end...... Less Hp, a touch more torque. Probably 2-5 lbs.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Its not a street racing story.
I have videos of me racing him before AND after the mods, and you can CLEARLY tell we are both WOT.

His car is a 1997 Chevy Camaro V6 AUTOMATIC.
I KNOW im in the low low LOW 15's, since I raced a 2005 RSX-S (they run 14.8) and I lost to him by 1 car BEFORE MY MODS.

And honestly... most of this is because of traction, I have LOTS of it.
(yokohama YK420 215/60/R15)

So... I honestly think im HIGH HIGH 14's or SUPER low 15's now.
Im taking her to the track VERY soon.

(above are NOT street racing stories)

Also: Why do some forum members dislike me, seriously... ive done NOTHING to them, as a matter of fact, I like them all.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

bobak those tires aren't the best for traction those are generic yoko tires


and its not that they dont like YOU they dont like what u do to your Z (which if restored would be one of the sexist on the site)

and its the exhaust i'm telling you man its rice


----------

